# Best value premium leather golf glove - expectations v reality?



## mikseymono (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi team......

Nothing beats the feeling of slipping on a new leather golf glove. For me, most are quite similar for the first round but it is in the subsequent rounds that the quality and feel show them selves. By far the nicest feel was the Vice pure but was always a little smaller than the claimed 'same size as others top models' and the stitching fell apart after one round. This has happened to two I bought. The Callaway Dawn patrol was a good fit but became slippery after three rounds and has lost its grip. Titliest players has been good for me and no problems with stitching falling apart.

Having got all my kit and happy with balls etc...I can see the only investment throughout the year would be gloves as that nice tacky feel tails off considerably after about three rounds.

So the questions are:

In reality, knowing the pro's change their gloves during the same round....maybe 3 per round?.....am I expecting too much if after three rounds the glove looses its tacky feel?
What gloves are you using?
What would be the best value/longevity?

Thanks,

M


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 25, 2019)

Titeliest or TM Tour (the latter the best fitting) keep their feel longest, Srixon are the best compromise in terms of cost and lasting at an acceptable level - all IMO obviously.
I get through around 8 gloves a year before my grip faults eventually wear holes in the thumb and or palm.
I did try the one recommended by Jobr in a thread early in the year and it was great fitting and quality, but lasted badly. Super thin and beautiffuly soft just don't go with grip faultsðŸ¤”


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

Is there a particular reason you stick with full leather options if they only last a round or maybe two? That just seems so cost ineffective to me. Footjoy Weathersof feels great and lasts a good six months.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Is there a particular reason you stick with full leather options if they only last a round or maybe two? That just seems so cost ineffective to me. Footjoy Weathersof feels great and lasts a good six months.
		
Click to expand...

They may feel great to you but for me they, and most similar products, are simply too thick and effectively add dimension to my club grips. They also lack the inherent stickiness of quality cabretta.
As you say they last very well though...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			They may feel great to you but for me they, and most similar products, are simply too thick and effectively add dimension to my club grips. They also lack the inherent stickiness of quality cabretta.
As you say they last very well though...
		
Click to expand...

Ok. I just wondered if the difference in feel was enough to favour a couple of rounds of use vs six months of use.

Genuine question, in the description for the Weathersof they say it has a "Soft Cabretta Leather palm patch and thumb" - so I would have thought that would make it not far worse than a full leather glove for grip?


----------



## mikseymono (Oct 25, 2019)

yes...they are not bad....but no where near as good as a brand new Titleist Players for example.....for me...TBH I loved the instant feel of the Vice Pure but it is just too small and quality is a bit random.....just wondered if there was a known full leather product out there that lasts a lot longer....I would use 6 gloves minimum a year....so almost Â£100 with postage........


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ok. I just wondered if the difference in feel was enough to favour a couple of rounds of use vs six months of use.

Genuine question, in the description for the Weathersof they say it has a "Soft Cabretta Leather palm patch and thumb" - so I would have thought that would make it not far worse than a full leather glove for grip?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly you get a lot more than a couple of rounds from a quality cabretta glove.
Second,  it's the patches that add to the thickness overall and, for want of a better description, the feeling you are wearing a glove! The thinner & softer the better.
Grip isn't often  the issue with synthetic.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

mikseymono said:



			yes...they are not bad....but no where near as good as a brand new Titleist Players for example.....for me...TBH I loved the instant feel of the Vice Pure but it is just too small and quality is a bit random.....just wondered if there was a known full leather product out there that lasts a lot longer....I would use 6 gloves minimum a year....so almost Â£100 with postage........
		
Click to expand...

I was in Costco last weekend and saw they were doing a three-pack of Kirkland leather gloves quite cheaply. Unfortunately they don't seem to be on the Costco website so you might have to go to a Costco, if you're able. They come out with a good review from here though: https://mygolfspy.com/best-premium-golf-gloves-of-2019/ 

They rate the Ping Tour glove most highly, if you're not worried about grabbing a bargain. It also says the leather is slightly thicker, which they list as a 'con' but might be helpful for you to not wear through it as quickly.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 25, 2019)

I always liked the Srixon Cabretta golf glove and could get a lot of use out of it.  I now have Callaway Cabretta I got from CostCo at something like Â£16+VAT for three.  Good gloves and good value.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 25, 2019)

I have these on permanent Watch. Not quite as long as some 'Big Brand' ones but certainly long enoug and miles better value. It's only the grip area I care about - so a decent chunk of Big Brand gloves are 'waste of leater and money' for me.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-JL-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 

Their synthetic gloves are also great value - and slightly longer too.


----------



## Roops (Oct 28, 2019)

To me anything other than a Cabretta feels like a welding mitt. Personal Fave is the FJ Cabretta, seems to be able to combine a decent level of life with nice feel.


----------



## Coffey (Oct 28, 2019)

Keep an eye out for deals.

I managed to pick up the FJ Cabrettasof 3 for 2 earlier in the year. Managed to get 3 of the gloves for Â£26 as they were Â£12.99 each which made them good value, my pro shop was selling them for Â£20 each


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 29, 2019)

I used to use the srixon cabretta but in recent years it seems the price has gone up and the quality down. 
I find the TM synthetic all weather glove pretty decent.  As good as the srixon ever was .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Tend to go for the FJ Stasof. Usually a deal to be had on these at Silvermere where I usually get my gloves from


----------



## VVega (Oct 29, 2019)

FJ PureTouch, not cheap but last and feel great.


----------



## ademac (Oct 29, 2019)

Just ordered 


Foxholer said:



			I have these on permanent Watch. Not quite as long as some 'Big Brand' ones but certainly long enoug and miles better value. It's only the grip area I care about - so a decent chunk of Big Brand gloves are 'waste of leater and money' for me.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-JL-Golf-100-cabretta-leather-gloves-Size-MEDIUM-LARGE-Mens-Excellent-grip/400963970006?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Their synthetic gloves are also great value - and slightly longer too.
		
Click to expand...



Just ordered some of these, worth a punt at the price.


----------



## mikseymono (Oct 29, 2019)

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/TaylorMade-Stratus-Tech-Golf-Glove-2-Pack.html#SID=5343

These seem quite good value....doing an order from CHG......just need a couple to get me through the next 3 months or so.....any good?


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 30, 2019)

Mizuno elite reduced and bogof at AG. They feel nice so have ordered 3 for 19.98.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I was in Costco last weekend and saw they were doing a three-pack of Kirkland leather gloves quite cheaply. Unfortunately they don't seem to be on the Costco website so you might have to go to a Costco, if you're able. They come out with a good review from here though: https://mygolfspy.com/best-premium-golf-gloves-of-2019/

They rate the Ping Tour glove most highly, if you're not worried about grabbing a bargain. It also says the leather is slightly thicker, which they list as a 'con' but might be helpful for you to not wear through it as quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I get the Callaway gloves from Costco, great quality 3 in a pack for Â£16 with VAT.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Oct 30, 2019)

I recently paid Â£15 for a Footjoy glove from my Pro and teased him I could get 2/3 from Sports Direct at that price.
It lasted about 6 games before the little finger split on the inside of the finger.
I got it replaced but my Sports Direct gloves have lasted longer.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 31, 2019)

mikseymono said:



https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/TaylorMade-Stratus-Tech-Golf-Glove-2-Pack.html#SID=5343

These seem quite good value....doing an order from CHG......just need a couple to get me through the next 3 months or so.....any good?
		
Click to expand...

I use these when playing social rounds or the weekend comps that aren't the "majors". For those I use the TaylorMade TP full cabretta gloves. I find TM gloves have the best fit for my hand, which for me is the most important thing. The Tech glove feels comfortable when gripping the club and I can only very slightly feel the difference between them and the TP.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 1, 2019)

Srixon & Titleist gloves are good. To be honest I buy what is on offer or in my size.


----------

